# Signs of pregnancy - pinking?



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone advise me exactly what "pinking" looks like? I dont want to bring my queen to the vet to find out if she is pregnant as it stresses her out.

My Persian Chinchilla should be around 4 weeks pregnant and the breeder of the stud cat I used told me to look out for signs of pinking around the 3-4 week mark. I checked my queen yesterday around the abdomen area and although she is not very pink around the nipple area her nipples do appear to have elongated slightly. For want of a better example they resemble little cow udders

Many thanks for any advice


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Pinking is exactly that - her nipples should go quite a deep pink rather than pale pink. This normally happens on day 21. Maybe she didnt take this time.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It's day 14 it first happens  But it's good to know that sometimes they pink up a little as they are about to call again too. So it's not always a definitive sign they are pregnant.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> It's day 14 it first happens  But it's good to know that sometimes they pink up a little as they are about to call again too. So it's not always a definitive sign they are pregnant.


oppps!:blush2:

EDIT: just looked it up - and the jury is out - some say from 14 days some say 21 days after mating - but if she hasn't pinked BY 23 days I think you can say she probably isn't going to.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> It's day 14 it first happens


Never in my experience.

In fact I don't find pinking at all reliable, my friend's maiden queen didn't pink up until 6 weeks and has a lovely litter of kittens. I find change in nipple shape much more reliable, sounds to me as if the OP's cat is pregnant.

Liz


----------



## bedfordragdolls (Sep 15, 2011)

*My Raggie Molly is 5 weeks pregnant on sunday, she had HUGE bright pink nipples at day 19 (have been told it should be from day 21). They are like the end of a ladies pinky finger and bright pink. very noticable and stick out. If you look really close you can see they fur around them starting to move away and small dots on the nipple which will become the milk glands....
Hope I could help on the description, I will try and upload a pic...​*


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I must have been lucky then :lol: Rilly pinked up bang on 14 days


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

usually in these circumstances taking a photo now and then comparing it in a week as I have done this when my bitch has been mated. It's easier to see changes... I don't know if this works on cats either but measuring of the chest/abdomen each week this way you can see any increases. Sorry if this isn't any help as I'm not that experienced


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> In fact I don't find pinking at all reliable


I don't either all the time. I usually notice an increased appetite from about two weeks after mating though and some girls become increasingly 'cuddly', not wildly affectionate like when they're in call but definitely quicker to find my lap when I sit down.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

My girl has pinked up a lot for the second time, it happened just over 3 weeks.

It's VERY noticeable on her, the nipples are much bigger and a dark pink, there would be no mistaking it.


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

My girls have all pinked up between 19 and 21 days though i do find that within a week or so the pinking has faded but obviously the nipples have stayed enlarged. All have gone on to have lovely healthy litters.
Good luck.

A x


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

stargazerlilium said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone advise me exactly what "pinking" looks like? I dont want to bring my queen to the vet to find out if she is pregnant as it stresses her out.
> 
> ...


Hi all,
Once again many thanks for all your advice regarding my query. I took a photo of my queen yesterday and in the photo its a little bit easier to see slight pinking colour around the nipple area. I've also noticed that the tip of the nipple little white spots on it and the fur appears to be disappearing around the nipple area also so hopefully she is pregnant this time.

When does the queen's abdomen area start to become rounder? This is my queens first litter and although she has been steadily putting on weight over the last four weeks the extra weight appears to be around the rib areas as opposed to the abdomen area. She is also very apprehensive about having her abdomen touched. She is quite a small persian chinchilla.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

In my experiences I am almost always beginning to suspect pregnancy at 4 weeks and certain at 5 weeks, judging purely by the shape of the cat.

liz


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

It certainly sounds like you have babies on the way to me!  Good luck and keep us updated.

A x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_was your chinchilla pregnant, _


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _was your chinchilla pregnant, _


No unfortunately not on this occasion.


----------

